# How often do you vacum your sand?



## mdog (Dec 10, 2002)

I have been reading here that the waste will stay on top of sand as opposed to it sinking into a gravel substrate. It seems many people prefer the sand though. If you don't want to see the waste all the time, how often do you need to vacuum an average stocked tank? Also, will pool filter sand change the pH of a tank which previously had gravel substrate? Thanks


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

pool filter sand will be fine,its inert.i use a small powerhead to blow the poop off the rocks and from under the edges once a week or so.i only feed my fish every other day just to keep the waste down.i vacuum up the waste when i do my water changes.i keep an eye on my nitrates as an indicator of when to do a water change.


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

I vacuum the sand with every water change (weekly). I have my filter output flows adjusted to keep a good current right above the surface. Keeps the poo in the water column so the intakes can get it.


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

If you don't like vacuuming, or don't have the time for it, have a look into under gravel jets. They keep debris from settling on the substrate and force it to eventually be picked up by the filters. Together with an automatic water change system they can make a tank virtually maintenance free. In my 240G I clean the sumps twice per year - once in Spring and once in Fall, so I don't have to bother with it in the winter when I can take them outside to flush with the garden hose. Apart from feeding and an occasional cleaning of the front glass, that's all I ever do with the tank other than enjoy it :thumb:

Frank


----------



## mdog (Dec 10, 2002)

Wow, an automatic water change system! That sounds too good to be true!


----------



## bccromer (Apr 13, 2004)

It all really depends on how you have your tank setup. I have eco complete cichlid sand in mine, so the poo doesn't seem to show very much on it. Not to mention the way I have my filters setup virtually nothing sits on the sand. I haven't vacuumed my sand in probably 2 months. Like I said though my filters are setup in such a way that there are virtually no dead spots in my tank, so it seems to work great for me.


----------



## ricardoghost (Sep 20, 2008)

under gravel jets now that is a belter of an idea that i am going to try in my set up :thumb:


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

There is info on automatic water change systems in the DIY part of the library section of this site. My own system is described here. It cost under $20 in parts! All you need is a drain and a water pipe close to the tank.


----------



## mdog (Dec 10, 2002)

Not in this house, but if and when I move that system will be a serious consideration. Now I have one thing more to look for (an appropriate place for a system like that) when I look at houses. Thanks!


----------



## Aquanist (Dec 29, 2007)

I have fine blasting sand and trumpet snails in it to stir it. I just vacuum the poo from the surface and thats it. So - never would be my answer.


----------



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

mdog said:


> I have been reading here that the waste will stay on top of sand as opposed to it sinking into a gravel substrate...


 detritus build-up and anaerobic bed compaction can accumulate under sand as well as any substrate. i stir sand. and i vacuum coarser stone.


----------



## boredatwork (Sep 14, 2007)

I think there are a lot of misconceptions about sand as a substrate. This will probably not be the common case but I vacuum my sand every water change. The most effective and easiest way to keep the substrate clean is to clean it. And if you vacuum regularly its really not a big deal (in my opinion).

Plus, if you assume that you can have an effective method of getting waste from your tank into your filter - most people only clean their filter once every 4 weeks at best. so the waste sits in the water system. By vacuuming the sand at every water change you are removing it from the filtration system completely.

Also, I have found that sand is very deceptive when it comes to cleaning. Most of the time I think I don't need to vacuum, but then when I vacuum it I remember why I do it. Its always a lot dirtier than it looks.


----------

